# Owning a holiday home in Almeria



## hotshop (Aug 4, 2008)

We are looking to purchase a holiday home in Almeria circa 100,000 Euros - this will be used about 4 times a year

We have seen so many scare stories regarding taxation and running costs

Has anyone got any information to enable us to make an informed decision please

Regards

hotshop


----------



## Leper (May 12, 2010)

You will have no difficulty purchasing a property for €100,000 in Costa Almeria (I presume you dont mean Almeria City). Ask any estate agent and I'm sure you will have loads of choice.

However, I recommend you visit the area and rent for as long as you can and stay in different areas and you will discover where you want to have your dream holiday home. More importantly, you will discover where you dont want to have your dream holiday home.

I presume you are aware of the dreadful flooding which cost many lives last week along with dreadful damage to towns and property. Tread carefully my friend and dont look a gift horse in the mouth.


----------



## 90199 (Mar 21, 2010)

I agree with Leper, Rent first! We rented at first and eventually bought on a completely different island 200 miles from our first choice.


----------



## hotshop (Aug 4, 2008)

Thanks - forwarned is forearmed


----------



## jp1 (Jun 11, 2011)

Council tax 300 Euros
Rubbish collection 180 Euros
Income tax 160 Euros
House insurance 300 Euros (if forced via bank mortgage)
Electricty 200 Euros (assumes you use it 4 or 5 weeks mainly in summer)
Water 150 Euros (assumes you use it 4 or 5 weeks mainly in summer)
Community 800 euros

So around 2090 Euros a year.

If you budgeted around 2500 a year you will be in excess each year.


----------

